# Is This REALLY My Dog???



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I had to post & let you all know how amazingly well Amy is doing with her training!! Tomorrow will be one week since the trainer came & we've already seen some MAJOR changes!:whoo: 

Amy is so much more relaxed & happy. She actually went to her "place" without being asked today! She's stopped barking at the doorbell, she's waits for permission before jumping on the furniture & best of all, she's beginnig to see me as her leader. I'm sure this is why she's feeling more relaxed. After day 2, I was about ready to scream, only I'd made that growling noise that the trainer told me to do so many times, I barely had a voice. I'm working with her faithfully every day & boy, it's paying off. She laid on my daughters bed for about a half hour tonight while I cleaned up the house. (that's huge) In return, the kids are bonding more with her. We have a way to go, but I'm seeing results & best of all, I'm seeing the dog that she has always been, but was never given the chance to show! I just love her so much & I'm so proud of her I had to share. Again...many, many thanks for all of your encouragement, it's been so uplifting to know I had so many people behind me. I'm thinking about doing the Canine Good Citizen Class with her in the spring, once we have really established a good routine & she's fully adapted to her new home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww, I'm so glad things are taking such a great turn!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jen, this sounds like a huge victory for you. Congratulations! 
I'm glad you found a really good trainer who would work with you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jen,

You brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for both of you. Boy does she deserve some absolute devotion and a life free from fear.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How great it is that you are progressing already! I also think it is great you are going to work on her CGC. She just needed to know her place in the pack and then what you can do is endless!

Amanda


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi really happy for you just remember all your hard work now will be rewarded later how old is Amy? Dogs that are not assertive want someone to take a leadership role and now that you have done that and your family should too she will be more relaxed and willing to learn. Continue to be her leader, she wants it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh congratulations! Just think for a minute...how much you've accomplished with just one training session. Things are going to get better and better now! I bet you both are feeling better now! She just needed to learn where her place was in your home! eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:clap2::clap2:BRAVO:clap2::clap2: That is great to hear.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jen,
That's fabulous news. I'm so glad Amy is becoming relaxed and happy and showing you who she truly is. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jen, congratulations! This is so wonderful that Amy is so relaxed and bonding with you and yours. Good luck and hope you have continued success.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Jen, this does my heart good to hear how well things are going!  I also want to get private training at home and you inspire me to get to it soon. 

Give Amy a huge squeeze from us! I can hear the happiness in your words and I'm so glad.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay, Jen!! How wonderful for you :grouphug: Yay for Amy!! :cheer2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Jen,

That is awesome news!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jen- This is great news about your Amy! I just read the other thread and am so glad you have Amy. You found each other for a reason, and I just know she's going to be the best dog ever for you. Congrats on the huge progress!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Jen & Amy!!! :clap2::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is so wonderful, Jen! I LOVE your new avatar of Amy - look at her sweet, intelligent face! It sounds like you have put in an extraordinary amount of effort with Amy and it is really paying off! You are really amazing, Jen! Keep up the good work!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulation Jen, that sounds good !eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: We always knew that that Amy was a smartie:whoo::whoo:
That is great news!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so happy for you. Training make all the difference in the world. Keep up the good work:biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Jen, I am so happy Amy is turning out to be the dog you and the family wanted. Sometimes it takes more work, but it will well worth it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jen, so happy everything is working out. Looks like you got a good trainer. Havs are so smart, they pick things up very quickly. You just needed to know what to do to get through to her. :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jen, that is fantastic news. These dogs just want to please and we and they sometimes need some guidance.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen, your post today warmed my heart! :whoo::whoo:

I'm so happy for all of you but especially for sweet Amy who deserves all you have to offer her. :hug:

Good luck, and please keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jen, Great news about Amy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jen, good work!!! good work Amy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jen this is really exciting news! I am so happy for you and Amy. I'm sure that she will be happily adjusted in no time.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Jen,
> 
> You brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for both of you. Boy does she deserve some absolute devotion and a life free from fear.


Me too....so glad to hear things are better! Makes my night!!

Iam glad you are thinking about taking the Canine Good Citizen dog class....
I find the dog classes I take with my dogs are very bonding with me and the dog....I highly recommend you get out with other people and dogs and perform. You will find it very rewarding....

I start a new class with Missy tomorrow.....I am looking forward to it. She is really smart and she really takes my commands well so it will be interesting how she does with other people around us.


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Poornima*

Your Hav in the table looks just like our Spyro. The resemblance is truly amazing.

Donna


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, I am so happy for you and Amy - good job. Keep up the goodworkeace:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yipee !!
It makes my heart sing when people finally focus on the positves and not the negatives ..
Leah helped me with that as well . She is definetly a keeper ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jen, I am so proud of both you!!! great work. Can you share your trainer's methods with us?


----------

